# What lights do you consider the most epic or influential on your hobby



## mickb (Jan 1, 2021)

Fellas name the 2-3 ( or more) lights who/s develop,ment or arrival had the biggest impact on you. I am not a hardcore flashlight guy but for me it was probably

1. The army L shaped or right angle incandescent torch( as we call flashlights here) which I was introduced to in 1993.
2. The first led lenser P7 I ever saw with a 'whopping 180 lumens power'. I remember everyone had to have one back in 2008 or so.
3. Coming here and getting advice to try an Armytek predator in about 2015, first time I had heard of an 18650. The 600 luimens and 33 KCD throw blew my socks off.


----------



## troutpool (Jan 1, 2021)

Arc AAA, McGizmo’s Alephs, Ra/HDS Clicky.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 1, 2021)

By far the biggest impact on my was my Surefire Kroma. Its the light that got me into the hobby. It has saved my life. It has been on countless adventures into the wilderness, and all around the country. It is still the light on my nightstand and that is where that particular kroma will be until I am on the other side of the grass. No other light compares, although I use surefire 6P incans daily and more than any other light right now.


----------



## 1313 (Jan 1, 2021)

Night ops Gladius that Chip Willis had. First bright led flashlight I saw.


----------



## 1313 (Jan 1, 2021)

Lumen83 said:


> It has saved my life.



Story time


----------



## AstroTurf (Jan 1, 2021)

Zebralight... the best thing since "Sliced Bread"!!!


----------



## Burgess (Jan 1, 2021)

My story is here, in post # 86 --


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1910137&postcount=86


----------



## Burgess (Jan 1, 2021)

. . . . . and then THIS !


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?141266-My-very-first-Mini-Mag-light&highlight=


----------



## Owen (Jan 2, 2021)

-Photon Microlight(my first EDC flashlight, pre Arc AAA)
-Malkoff M60 dropins
-Zebralight headlamps

Was just reading through some old posts last night. 12yrs ago tomorrow, I removed whichever 9V LA was in the Z3 w/black M2 bezel that I was using at work, and replaced it with a Malkoff M60W. The M60W was quickly followed by a M60WL, WF, WLF, and M30F. So ended my use of incans in anything but turboheads or modded MagLites(ROP, etc.).

Some time afterwards, Zebralight came out with their first headlamps, which had XR-Es with optics. I wanted a R123 headlamp with a neutral emitter, but they were not offered, so I emailed Lillian Xu. She said they had 5A emitters, but weren't sure about whether they would use them in the H30. I encouraged her to, and she let me special order two "H30w" headlamps. Don't recall if that ever became an official offering, but I still use them for changing the oil in my car and other stuff in my basement.
Over a decade has gone by, and I've tried(and rejected) lots of lights, due to UI or lack of quality. To this day, all of my "keepers" since have been from Malkoff or Zebralight.


----------



## richbuff (Jan 2, 2021)

Four-Sevens MMU-X3 got me started, followed by Niwalker MM15 and Meteor M43. My memories of when these lights came into my life are very strongly exciting.


----------



## Baldmonkey22 (Jan 2, 2021)

Overbored C2-Ha from overready and a malkoff got me going 10 years ago.


----------



## caelyx (Jan 2, 2021)

In chronological order:
- Maglite Mini AA incandescent - These were the lights I had when I was a kid. Pure magic at the time.
- Foursevens Quark QT2A - First great LED lights I owned, and the gateway into the hobby about seven years ago.
- Nitecore EC21 - My workhorse lights for a couple of years, and gateway into 18650s.
- HDS Rotary NC57 - Was my entry point into high CRI lights, and really robust lights. It's been my work EDC since.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Jan 2, 2021)

the small 2xAA plastic ever ready pocket lights from the early 70`s got me started and I still have some today! then a bit later was the 5D flashlight that Radio Shack started selling (the gray and red plasitc one), 5D was a Massive light to me as a child and I always wanted one but never had one because I could never afford to feed it even once, but I kept my promise that I`ll have 5D lights one day! (even got a 6D now).
but probably the most life changing for me so far is the Manker E02, it was by using that I discovered I didn`t need my glasses as often as I thought, and that just adding more light alone can help me see, Yes I still use my reading glasses but they often don`t work but adding more light and all`s perfect. So I EDC this light the same as I would my glasses now and whether it`s doing embroidery or reading sheet music etc... I won`t be without my light (even though I look like a walking lighthouse when I forget to turn it off).


----------



## lightfooted (Jan 2, 2021)

Sure Fire original 6P incandescent. 

It made me realize that there was more than just Maglites around for lighting. It was my EDC for ten years before it was joined by a Streamlight Stinger on my belt at work. Then one day I was surfing the net for some kind of an upgrade for my old 6P and found CPF and soon ordered a P60 from Thrunite. That XR-E drop-in made me realize that LEDs really were the future of lighting and got me very excited to see what the next generation of LEDs would bring.


----------



## Olumin (Jan 2, 2021)

Surefire 6P incan. 
Introduced me to incandescent flashlights not too long ago. It was also the first light I really modified. 

Niteye Eye10
I got into lights quite late, so this was the first higher quality light I ever owned. I remember getting it for a very good price back then. You could say this was the light that got me into the hobby.

G2X MV
My first Surefire, and also the light which completely changed my preference in regards to modes and interfaces. To this day, the "dual-mode rear forward-clicky" arrangement remains my absolute favorite.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 2, 2021)

A 2aa minimag was my go to light for years. It did the job for any and all of my lighting needs generally speaking. 
One night I needed more light due to light pollution drowning out my little 6 or 8 lumens from a minimag with older batteries in it. 

Next night I had a Coast HP7. It was plenty bright for the given situations and it became my new go to light for a while. 

I joined here and bought a black SureFire G2x Pro for the much nicer beam. Then a tan one. Later a yellow one. It's still my favorite LED flashlight. 

I put a nite ize in that minimag but opted to go back stock. It's retired and sets on a shelf. The Coast still rides in my truck door along with an upgrade to that minimag, the maxi minimag ML25 (gen 2). And the yellow G2x Pro still gets called into action from time to time. 

Good thread mick.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 2, 2021)

1313 said:


> Story time



I was elk hunting in Montana. And I was making my way to where I was going to set up near the top of this ridge in the pre-dawn hours. It was about an hour before dawn and it was pitch black and drizzling. I didn't really have too far to go from where my truck was, maybe a few hundred yards at the most, but the goal is go to at a very slow pace and be as quiet and stealthy as possible. So, I had my surefire Kroma around my neck and I am using the red LEDs, so as not to spook the animals. Many animals don't see the red spectrum the way we do, and either can't see it at all, or don't see it well enough to be alerted by it the way they would a bright white light at night. Anyway, I don't remember if I heard some strange noises or what caused me to do this, but something gave me the chills and it was enough for me to "break cover", so to speak, and press that tail cap all the way in for the bright white beam. 

Instantly, I saw ahead of me within what seemed about 50 yards (although it may have been further) there were 5 or 6 sets of glowing green eyes. I knew what it was right away, and my heart just sank. I thought this was it. I kept that beam on them as I slowly started backing away. They were moving around and I couldn't really tell what was going on. They seemed confused/annoyed/curious. And I just had this feeling that they were circling around behind me. Every now and again I would quickly turn around and shine the light back behind me, but I never saw anything. I kept trying to illuminate the direction from where I first saw them to try to hold them there. Which, I don't know if that works or not but it seemed like it was working at the time. Finally, I had made my way back to the truck and after a while my heart came down to a normal pace. Eventually it became light out, and it became obvious what had happened. A pack of wolves had killed an Elk and the carcass was directly in my path. I would have stumbled right into them had I not hit the high beam on the Kroma. A pack of wolves on a fresh kill is a very dangerous thing to stumble upon, and it has been the last thing that some hunters have ever done.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 2, 2021)

* W_O_W * ! ! !



_


----------



## treek13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Katherine Alicia said:


> the 5D flashlight that Radio Shack started selling (the gray and red plasitc one)



That 5D flashlight from Radio Shack (the gray and red plasitc one) was the first one that really hooked me. I couldn’t believe how bright it was.


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks for the story Lumens83, glad it turn out ok and that you had the presence of mind to be alive today. 
This also goes to show that Surefire once was a truly innovative company.
Truth of the matter is Paul Kim is a genius. 
After he left none of the SF products interest me.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 3, 2021)

marinemaster said:


> Thanks for the story Lumens83, glad it turn out ok and that you had the presence of mind to be alive today.
> This also goes to show that Surefire once was a truly innovative company.
> Truth of the matter is Paul Kim is a genius.
> After he left none of the SF products interest me.
> Be safe and well.



I'm with you. I haven't bought any post-PK lights except the EDCL1-T. That light is a true to form Surefire, in my opinion. I probably mostly feel that way because of the dual stage tail cap. Thats the reason I love the A2s, the Kromas, and the LX2s so much. I do miss the excitement of waiting for the next Surefire releases. I don't really pay attention to them any more.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 3, 2021)

My first exposure to Flashaholism (for which there is no known cure...) was a Fenix LOD I believe, that someone stuffed a 10440 battery into. HOLY LUMENS! From something so small... I knew nothing of batteries, heat sinking, etc. That led me here in 2008, I ghosted for a bit and then joined. I liked bright, but stumbled into McGizmo's subforum right before a LS20 wave. Then discovered the wisdom of the P60 platform. Many, many wonderful lights and years later, here we are.


----------



## orbital (Jan 3, 2021)

+

Another vote for P60 lights; it keeps lights a hobby.

You are involved with the build, if you know what I mean.. 
being exited about a new drop-in _to an older host_, is just as good as getting a whole new light.
Your are making it work & that's what keeps it interesting and fun.

Plus, it's cost effective


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 3, 2021)

Agreed Orbital. I still dabble with P60 capable lights from time to time. Not in a buy it from Mtn and build a module but acquire not so easy to find drop ins or group buy products that need a host. I also got a kick out of the lego aspect to see what works with what. I even got a few to work some said would not like an M61 in a Brinkmann Maxfire or Malkoff tail cap on a Pelican M6.


----------



## orbital (Jan 3, 2021)

+

_One light I have to mention is *REXLIGHT*
When preorders were coming in for this 'tactical style AA light' people were going nuts!!

..There must have been a dozen threads on that light alone, haven't seen anything like *that buzz *ever since.



_


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Jan 3, 2021)

treek13 said:


> That 5D flashlight from Radio Shack (the gray and red plasitc one) was the first one that really hooked me. I couldn’t believe how bright it was.




I`v been eyeing one up now for some time and finally decided to pull the trigger and buy it, granted it was twice what they normally go for, but this one is Badged "Radio Shack" just like the ones I grew up seeing when I lived in Canada, all the UK ones are badged as "Tandy" and I didn`t want that.


----------



## MX421 (Jan 5, 2021)

Maglight AA when i was youngr, this started the fascination with extremely portable lights, even had the "candle" mode
Leupold LED line, they were expensive for what they were, but so much light in such a little package that was extremely waterproof. This started the search for rechargeable batteries, that led to me to looking at all the 18650 (and other formats) lights finding my...
Zebralight. Once i got a ZL headlamp, the search was over...


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 5, 2021)

Well, the mag LED upgrade drop in’s turned on the fever with me.

That said, the U2 blew me away!

I also had a donut free L4 that an ex stole, was very impressive flood. 

M4 for firewire was also a “wow!” Back in the day!


----------



## wayben (Jan 5, 2021)

Surefire C2 was my first real flashlight beyond the old 2 D cell Eveready's and Ray-O-Vac's. That quickly lead to a Z2 and M3. At that point I was hooked. Surefires are still some my favorite flashlights.


----------



## seery (Jan 5, 2021)

Surefire 9N

Surefire M6

Surefire BEAST II

Acebeam X70


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jan 5, 2021)

For me the Inova X5. It was reliable and had great battery life. I could trust it to get me out of the woods at night. Game changer.
Second was the mini mag with the Krypton bulb. Reliable and had some battery life too.


----------



## Sadsack (Jan 5, 2021)

Maglight Magcharger 1986
Surefire 6R 1990
Arc AAA
Inova X5
Fenix L2D with Rebel R100 led
Many years and over 80 lights later the addiction goes on.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 5, 2021)

Fenix P3D Q5- twice the efficiency of luxeon l.e.d. lights of the time, 200 lumens, 3 ounces, great runtime on all settings.
Nitecore TIP and TIP CRI- nearly as bright as a million candlepower spotlight (in lumens) and smaller than a pack of gum while being rechargeable.
Nitecore NU20 headlight- very small and lightweight headlight and brighter than all the 3AAA lights at the time.
Klarus ST15- best thrower at the time with the XP-L HI l.e.d.. Predated USB rechargeable 18650 lights with optional USB charging cap. 
Luci Lux Pro lantern- warm white solar and usb charging lantern and powerbank. Limits the need for carrying a larger solar panel for backpacking.
Nitecore E4K- first 4400 lumen single non-proprietary replaceable cell light.
Nitecore MH10 V2- 1500 hours on low, 8 hours at 300 lumens (long enough for a work shift), 1200 lumens on high, 46 hours at 55 lumens on medium, usb-c rechargeable. Best edc overall without expensive (15 amp rated) batteries required. Great work and security light. Great emergency light. Great hiking and backpacking light as well. Covers everyone's needs well. Takes 21700s, 18650s, 2 123As, or 2 R123As.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jan 6, 2021)

For me the list is.......

1982 - Smoke-Cutter - 3D cell - L.A. Screw Products

1984 - Mini-Mag light - received as a present when I graduated Paramedic school

1985 - StreamLight SL-20 - bought as I was working straight nights, what a great light it is/was!

1995 - SureFire 6P and 9P - great for on and off duty, great replacements for my Mini-Mag's 

2008 - Malkoff - need I say more


----------



## madmardigan2 (Jan 6, 2021)

For me, it's the mini mag that my parents kept in the garage when I was a kid. My parents had a garage sale and tried to sell the mini maglite, but to no avail. My dad said that I could keep it. And from then on, that mini mag accompanied me under my covers on almost every night to read. I shared a room with my sister growing up and she would always tell on me for reading late because she couldn't sleep with the lights on. Once I got that mini mag, it was game over. I read so many books with that flashlight. I still have it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2021)

Great story madmardigan!! Welcome to CPF. 

A few years back all the buzz was about this character named PK and his new line of flashlights. Turns out he was a big deal in the incan flashlight world for nearly 2 decades. A mechanical engineer responsible for numerous legacy lights by SureFire. I read and read old threads and became a fan. Now at one point I was pm'd by a member in London who asked me to mail him a couple of Maglites. Small world and all it turns out he was friends with PK but I did not know that yet. 

I acquired one of PK's new products and was greatly appreciative of some of the details largely over looked by the masses and spoke up about it here. So I exchanged emails with the fellow in London and on Christmas morning saw a PM from PK in my inbox. He was saying thanks for the kind words. A few emails later with the guy in London and I found myself responding to PK too. That's when I discovered he and PK had been friends a long time. 

One day my telephone rang and I swore it was Ringo Starr. It was CPF member LightLover. Soon after that another phone call was PK. Holy Crap!! His FL-2 LE is still my bench mark for a tactical flashlight. On the first evening I used it I noticed how vivid colors are with a 6200 kelvin beam. What? Charts and graphs say it aint so but there it was. Greener greens and redder reds. 650 sustained lumens when 500 wss the norm in a 2x123 flashlight. He came out with another light (the PR-1) that I use to this day for photography fill light in daytime. His PL-2 is my night time flashlight for photogaphy. I carry both as my EDC lights. 

He got away from consumer tactical style lights in favor military lighting tools like infra-red rifle lights. But for a couple of years his avant garde shaped flashlights had a lot of long time SureFire fans happy with his SureFire 2.0 project. And that FL2 is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## wiiawiwb (Jan 7, 2021)

Mine revolve around being in the woods. An HDS Executive for absolute reliability in any weather condition and a Tiablo A9 (with aspheric lens) for throw to see what is making all that noise.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2021)

Some of the influential lights in my hobby are vintage lights from the 1910's, 20's and 30's. Learning how the original methods of how people used to get electricity from battery to bulb through vulcanized rubber tubing was a lot of fun. And discovering how to get non working old lights going again also played a role in meeting people and making friends. Also being able to stitch together bits of knowledge about the history of flashlights into a few threads here at CPF was pretty cool as well. Much is written down at various places on the world wide web and some is in old books. Now some of that is compiled here at CPF with the help of a few very knowledgeable members.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jan 16, 2021)

Sorry, my list is too long!


Mag-light 2xAA in the early 80’s. Spare bulb in the tail, spot to flood, & great looking! Loved those!!
Fenix P1D CE - a 1xCR123 the size of my thumb, brightest light I’d ever seen by then (around 2004 or 2005 with 135 lumens!)
Quark AA on a 14500!
THEN ZEBRALIGHT CHANGED EVERYTHING - especially their UI (really great!) - First was the ugly SC30, then the ugly SC60 (I still have BOTH), but THEN the SC52w, then SC53w & SC5w, SC64w, SC600w MkIV HI (favorite backpacking light!!), then the SC700d. ALSO all their HEADLIGHTS - H600 Mk I, H600w Mk II then Mk III then Mk IV with the new & improved awesome UI. Also all of their AA headlights like the H53w and especially the H53Fw!!!
I wanted to single this next light out as it would be THE light I would want if I could only have one light - the Zebralight SC64w HI. It’s not as good as the floodier SC64w indoors nor is it as good as the more throwy SC600 Mk IV HI for outdoors, BUT it is my favorite all-around light for both in and/or outdoors.
Olight M2X-UT Javelot (Cree XM-L2 dedomed color temp 5k-6k) 196k cd (885 meters/968 yds), 1 18650 bat or 2 CR123s. I’d never seen such throw before!
I’m hoping one or more of the lights I have on the way make my list (Lumintop GT Mini, Noctigon KR1, & Noctigon K1.)


----------



## FlashInThePan (Feb 10, 2021)

*The one that started it all: a AAA Mini-Mag*
Like many others here, my introduction to flashlights was the mini-mag - and especially that little AAA guy! I've always been drawn to lights that are either impossibly small or incredibly bright. That little AAA mag sucked me in. I spent hours using it outside and inside.....and loved that you could even take off the head for candle mode! This is the light that started it all. I wouldn't be a flashaholic without it.

*First "wow" light: Surefire 6P*
This is where I made the leap. Somewhere around the late 80s/early 90s, I got a Sharper Image catalog that had the Surefire 6P - and it was a total revelation! A light that's as bright as a 2D mag...but fits in the palm of your hand? Sign me up! I remember carrying it on trips in high school, and paying $6 for two CR123 batteries....in the early 90s! (Which has gotta be the equivalent of about $20 today - ouch!) It's the light that showed me there was a whole world of flashlights beyond just the regular Evereadys. It was bright, and it was built like a tank. It revealed the possibilities.

*First "perfect" light: Modamag Draco (and Drake!)*
This is where I slowed down and stopped searching. Impossibly small or incredibly bright have always been my weaknesses, and the Modamag Drake was everything I ever wanted in both. Using a 10280 (and even a 10180!) battery, this sucker put out over 100 lumens (circa 2008!) and disappeared on my keychain. It even had 3 levels! For years, this was my perfect keychain light, and the one that finally made me stop searching for replacements. (Well, let's be honest - I never stopped _searching_ - I just never found anything better!)


Don't get me wrong, there've been plenty of other lights that were very influential. HDS, 4sevens, and Zebralight revealed how useful and innovative a good UI could be. The Surefire A2 was a thing of beauty: it was just the right size to fit in my hand, with gorgeous color rendition from a regulated incan and the floody usefulness of 3 LEDs. Hotwires like the ROP showed how much you could accomplish with modding, and the Surefire M6 was an incredible "bump in the night" light. 

But for me, all of these were smaller, incremental changes along the path - not true milestones. These 3 are my game-changers. =)


----------



## kamagong (Feb 10, 2021)

This one, the SureFire 6PL. 







I'd been fascinated with lights since I was a child, but this was the first light that made me go "Wow!" as an adult and was the gateway drug.


----------



## xxo (Feb 10, 2021)

*Pre Maglite era:*


Eveready No. 108 All American (AKA Dolphin Mark I) 6V lantern. 
 a (supposedly) British Army surplus light with a thin green rubber armor skin, I think it ran on 3 or 4 C cells, never seen another one like it. 
Eveready disposable lights I used to get at the supermarket check out. 
Eveready squeeze light for my keys. 
 *Maglite era:* 4D Mag, AA Mini Mag and Solitaire (replaced the squeeze light, later replaced by a Photon LED).

*LED Era:* Maglite ML25, ML50, Solitaire and AAA Mini Mag LEDs.


----------



## 340pd (Feb 10, 2021)

Surefire 6P


----------



## Sos24 (Feb 10, 2021)

Surefire E1L - That was the first high quality small flashlight I owned and it was a game changer for me. Before the E1L, I almost always had a flashlight on me, but it was just a tool not a passion or hobby. But discovering a bright and dependable flashlight that fit in my pocket and was different than all the others, ignited a better appreciation for just how great a quality flashlight was. It led me to seek out other quality lights like Fenix and EagleTac.

Nitecore SRT3 - First exposure to rotary UI. I loved it. But then it became discontinued and I had one fail. Seeking a better more reliable rotary flashlight is what led me to the HDS Rotary which is my all time favorite.

HDS Rotary - HDS is the one that led me to really learn more about flashlights, the hobby and what I really like. It got me interested in learning and trying to understand the hobby and its terms like CRI, lumens vs candela, throw vs flood, forward vs reverse clicky, tint, potting, qtc, etc.


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 10, 2021)

My first Surefire G2. While I had had a couple of Photon IIs, and a MiniMaglite before, the G2 really showed me what a small light could really do. After I had it for a while I discovered Lumens Factory, and scored one of his HO6 drip ins. After that, I was hooked.


----------



## draver (Feb 11, 2021)

I still have a three "D" cell Kel Light I bought in 1970 if that counts. It still works but I don't use it much anymore.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2021)

If there were a poll about most influencial flashlights the minimag light would probably hover in the top 5. SureFire 6p or G2 as well. For some the 3D Kel-Lite (or later it's radio shack knock off version that most don't remember these days). The ARC aaa was a game changer too. For some the Fenix E01. 

The Malkoff module played a big role in the evolution of my hobby. Part of the fun was trying it out in lights other than SureFire's. As much as the MD2 hi/lo played a role in my flashlight hobby the M31/61 played a much bigger one. 

Lately the modern Maglite has become my go to brand. Maybe because of nostalgia, or maybe due to them being built by American workers. Or both, I dunno. But their spectrum warm products led me to try other LED lights with warm tints. Again, due to nostalgia.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Feb 11, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> (or later it's radio shack knock off version that most don't remember these days).



And for those that Don`t remember...


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2021)

The radio shack labeled Kel-Lite knock off was a 3D Japan made alluminum flashlight that used a carbon copy of all items from the gen 1 Kel-Lite with a medium head that was not available on Gen 1 Kel-Lites because they were introduced as an option on the second generation light after Don Keller had left Kel-Lite. 
The radio shack version had a blank tailcap and no serial number. They were $12 where the Kel-Lite started at $19.99. In 1975/6 America that $8 was a half days pay for many blue collar types. My pop had the radio shack version. 

I scoured eBay for a couple of years and found zero. I ask Don Keller if I had imagined the light my pop used to allow me to hold for him when I was a kid. He said it was not my imagination. That summer he built me one from his stockpile of new stock parts and included a certificate of authenticity. He said he had been asked to build 10 for a hollywood movie set in 1974 and sent me the #11 made.






L To R: 
- The custom made first gen with medium head
- First gen with stock big head
- Second generation with optional first gen small head
- Third gen Kel-Lite made by Streamlight
The medium head eventually ended up being the model used by Maglite.

Don Keller built a light (on the left) just like the knock off made by radio shack using Kel-Lite parts, which makes it a knock off of a knock off.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Feb 11, 2021)

LOL, ok, since my previous pic wasn`t the one you meant, something like this then?
I`v been trying to find out what light this is for AGES!


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2021)

I'll check my lights when I get home KA but that looks like a Brinkmann version of an LA Screw light they bought the rights to. But it may be a Panasonic……

Edit: it's not a Brinkmann or LA Screw but it sure looks familiar……

Alright, I'm back

Don't know what yours is KA but it may have been made by Bright Star. I have a "Great Lite" version of the Bright Star 3D. Bright Star (like nearly every other legacy light brand struggling to survive the late 80's/early 90's) had their version of a Maglite series. 





The Great Lite version is a Bright Star knockoff. 
This thing is junk but I just thought it would be cool to have one. 
Never did track down the Bright Star one but it was an unlabled Taiwan made number that the only way you knew the brand was if it were still in the package.





The minimag knock off by Bright Star
Makes a fabulous host for the 5mm Yuji LED. 





Kept the origin label on it.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Feb 11, 2021)

Thrunite TN12. First 18650 torch I've ever owned, and my first taste of the power it can hold. Still remember the first time I cycled through all the modes, oh what a magical night after only seeing it through camera footage!

Convoy M1. My first light with Biscotti, and the first to teach me that reverse clicky is far from a bad thing and that I could let go of the mall ninja obsession with having momentary on at hand all the time every time :tinfoil: Also my first programmable light ever!


----------



## Tasky (Feb 11, 2021)

Well, I've _had _various torches for decades, so it's hard to pin down which three really made it a 'hobby' for me... I guess the point where I went from buying based on practicality and functional usability, to more aesthetic motivations. 

I started with cheap plastic bodied ones. There were right-angles available (if you knew the right people), but they weren't given out freely and they were massive, so we all just got whatever was small enough for a pocket. Then when everyone started buying in AA Mini Mags, I decided I was 'That Guy' and got a 6D. Hung it off my webbing and still have the bruises from the tail bashing my knee in with every step I took! Later we got issued some 2AA plastic piece of absolute junk, so I bought myself a AA Mini Mag! Got a Solitaire to live in the map case, as well. 

Decades later, I needed a decent light in case the bike broke down. Surefire had wowed everyone else but I never jumped on the whole American Tacticool bandwagon. I decided to get something modern and ended up with a *Fenix P3D* twin CR123, which was like carrying a portable sun. That was probably what sparked the interest and I began keeping an eye on the 33EE Outfitters website (now Heinnie Haynes). 

From there it was an early *Ultrafire WF-501B*, which was a step up in output to about 200lm, that got me interested... Some friends had similar torches that were brighter and I wanted more, too. I didn't _need _a new torch, I just wanted one that was cool and awesome and laden with pointless features. I ended up with a *Nitecore TUP*, purely for the 1,000 lumen output and LCD screen, and my elevation to Enthusiast level was certified.


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 11, 2021)

I never bought one, but remember those cheap 'shower head' LED lights? One would often see them in one of those stand-alone cardboard stands close to the checkout lanes. They had the most godawful blue-glare leds. Apparently the attraction was all that light for so very little money. They disappeared about the time the price of quality LEDs dropped significantly.


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 11, 2021)

The Sofirn C01.

It is what my dream of the perfect Fenix E01 could be, and it came true !


----------



## wjv (Apr 13, 2021)

Started out with AA lights, and my 2xAA ITP C8 with 6-190 lumens "infinite" output adjustment was just awesome. 

My first 18650 was my PD32UE with the NW emitter and the huge hot-spot with a flawless beam that has a perfect creamy white tint.

Sadly I got rid of the ITP C8 {place a "I'm an idiot" emoji here}. But I still have the PD32UE. Just can't part with it even though the light's run times are now considered below average compared to the new offerings.


----------



## ma tumba (Apr 15, 2021)

Myushondt aeon mk 2, started it all. I do blame everydaycommentary blog for all this


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 15, 2021)

Looking back, I'd have to say my first SureFire. Black version C2.
First real tactical light. And yes, I did clip-carry it in my pants pocket. 
Feels like 1,000 years ago.... and thousands of dollars away.


----------



## Dicaeopolis (Apr 16, 2021)

Surefire 6P because I carried it at work and it was so much smaller than the 3D Maglite. Then I got a Malkoff drop ins for the two 6Ps I had, which made them brighter and better run times. Of course, then all the Malkoffs were influential. Had to try HDS. Probably will never part with any of my Surefire, Malkoff, or HDS.


----------



## flatline (Apr 18, 2021)

4Sevens Quark 1xAA was my first quality light purchase. It set the bar for everything that came after.
HDS clickie stopped my buying spree and was my main light for almost a decade.
Malkoff M61LLL in a Surefire G2. Quality and simplicity in an ultra rugged format.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 18, 2021)

Mine was a surefire E2E circa 2004. Still have it of course made changes to it over the years but it still get plenty of use.


----------



## faco (Jun 23, 2021)

Maglight AAA & AA followed by the Arc AAA……….after that the sickness started 

Many, many lights from the early days but the McGizmo lights are the ones that satisfy my needs these days, for me nothing compares. In saying that, plenty of quality lights available these days and that’s good for all of us [emoji106]


----------



## Pellidon (Jun 23, 2021)

The age of the poster will determine the contents of the list. I am an old fogie around here. 
Maglight for the ruggedness and ability to repair them. This made them great mod fodder in the old days. I have one from 1985 or 1986 with the wide body for carbon D batteries that still works. 
Arc AAA. We all had them back in the day. Still have my regular ones plus one with a Turquoise green/blue LED and one UV LED. 
Surefire 6P and it's cousins. Form factor fits my hand well. Plus all the P60 drop in modules available for them. 
Nuwaii Q3. Oldie. Not bright by today's standards but it was one of the first lights to tolerate the rechargeable Lithiums that were just coming out then. 
Too many homebrew lights from the guys here to mention without forgetting a name or two.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jun 23, 2021)

Mine started with the classic Maglite 2D. With the the advent of LED I was late to accept it as the blue nature of most LED lights was a real turn off.As more warm neutral and high CRI models became available I was more accepting whole heartedly.


----------



## Celery (Jun 23, 2021)

*1. When I was growing up, my dad had a MagCharger*. He had mounted it to the frame of his bed, and I remember thinking it was badass to have a light/weapon at your bedside. Recently asked him about this light, and not only does he still have it but he also has 2 repair receipts from the late 1980’s.

*2. When I was a kid, a Camo AA Maglite.* I had a couple of other Maglites, but the Camo AA was just_ so freakin cool._

*3. When I was a teenager, the Photon Freedom.* Especially the covert amber (literally it’s 20 years later and I’ve got an amber HDS on order to scratch this very itch!!). I remember reading about the different colors and uses, and always really wanting a cyan one. I’ve still got my 20 year old Photon with the small on/off slider. It’s white and unshrouded. My dad still has a blue, green, and THE covert amber from back then. He keeps the batteries fresh and they all still work.

*4. When I was doing sheet metal work, the Surefire Maximus. *Have put 1000’s of hours into a couple Maxiumus. Absolutely love them. The Maximus is my most influential light. The 1-500lm dial is so useful in a shop setting. 1-100lm is enough when working up close with reflective surfaces, and 500 is more than enough when doing anything else. I don’t do sheet metal work anymore, but I still use a Maximus almost daily.

*5. When I was working on a ranch, the Fenix TK75, 2600lm model.* Approaching 10 years with this light. Was used for bumps in the night when working alone for extended stints. Has had quite a bit of use “ceiling bouncing” in greenhouses, garages, etc. to allow hands free work. Also have had 2 “tactical” situations where this light has blinded and disoriented a potential perp. I’ve kept this light handy for most of the last 10 years, and now it resides on my nightstand, fulfilling the same duties that my dad’s MagCharger did almost 35 years ago,


----------



## 340pd (Jun 23, 2021)

Anything Malkoff.


----------



## greatscoot (Jun 24, 2021)

I always liked flashlights, Mag lights growing up, then I got my first 6P (Laser-Products) and I was blown away (60 eye searing lumens, which lasted about 20 minutes). After that it was the E1B and then my first HDS.


----------



## akula88 (Jun 24, 2021)

1. SF 09N - remembered how 'big and heavy and limited runtime it was that leads to -->

2. SF 6P - which apparently was still heavy to be EDC'd in my front pocket, which leads to -->

3. SF E2e/E1e


----------



## fuyume (Jun 30, 2021)

Without questionthe Mini Mag AA, the first truly high quality mass market flashlight. Back in the 1980s, as a young stage technician starting my career, the Mini Mag was *de riguer*, in its customary nylon sheath on your belt right next to your lanyard-attached 8 in Crescent wrench and Stanley utility knife.

I think it's fair to say that Mag Instrument single-handedly created the modern flashlight market.


----------



## ELZ (Jul 8, 2021)

I use an Elzetta with a rotary switch (non-latching momentary) and a Malkoff M61W drop-in. Although I own but don't use one, the Surefire 6P has probably had the most influence on my flashlighting.


----------



## Tribull (Jul 17, 2021)

Malkoff changed it all for me.


----------



## tech25 (Jul 19, 2021)

For me it was the minimag AA. That was THE quality light that everyone had at the time. Went onto a 3D mag light and was impressed by the more “powerful” beam and greater runtime. Than I saw a friend with a Surefire 6C? and was blown away. I finally got a Surefire G2L when it first came out and stuck with that until I got a Malkoff drop in (M61L). An MD2 followed with a Malkoff mag light drop in and an M61N. At some point, I got a ZL H51fw headlamp. 

My current carry lights tend to be simple UI like Malkoff or intuitive like Zebralights. I prefer neutral to warm tints. 

My current carry is an HDS rotary NLT with a ZL H600fc in my bag.


----------



## RamBull (Jul 26, 2021)

-Noctigon KR1vn with SBT90.2
-Zebralight H600Fc with XHP50.2 4000k
-Sofirn BLF LT1 version 2
-Acebeam X80GTvn with 18x XHP50.2 6500k
-Lumintop GT94vn with 4x SBT90.2


----------



## ma tumba (Jul 26, 2021)

Aeon mk ii started it all


----------



## sonofjesse (Aug 30, 2021)

Flashlights were always fun as a kid of course. But I remember them 20-40 lumen LED's when you thought wow these are amazing. ARC AAA was of course on everybody's key chain in them days. 

Then in 2008 when the Fenix TK1 came out (still the build quality is amazing on that light) 

Everyone was like WOW we have made it!!!


----------



## fortfan (Nov 1, 2022)

The Eveready No. 108, initially known as the All American (in the US). I bought one after dropping a 2 D cell flashlight (which stopped working) at night in a near pitch black camping site. I don't have that one anymore, but have over-compensated recently, LOL!


----------



## Sabrewulf (Nov 3, 2022)

Lights that can be comfortably carried in a pocket.


----------



## LED1982 (Nov 3, 2022)

Deft-X. That introduction to throw capability in a flashlight that size amazed me. Me becoming a nutcase with spending money on flashlights greatly increased with the Deft-X lol.


----------



## gdwtvb (Nov 7, 2022)

Like many it was the mini maglight that I started out with, then I found this place I don't know how many years ago. Got an arc AAA, I still run into it occasionally and it still works, but it has been retired from keychain duty for years. Went in with Surefires and burned through cr123 batteries like crazy, as LED lights were nowhere close to my M2 in brighness. I eventually found that while it was fun to go light up the back forty, those lights weren't really useful to me on a daily basis. 

I wasn't interested in chasing the ultimate in brightness, and found I was happy with longer runtimes of LED. I pretty much retired from the flashlight scene when I got a zebralight sc 52. It's gotta be about ten years old now. But it still does everything I need, and uses rechargeable eneloops. 

I recently heard about LEP lights, and am back for a visit to learn a bit. 

Grizz


----------

